# Does your boyfriend use basic skincare?



## caramel_geek (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay...here's the deal. The only 'skincare' product that my boyfriends has + use is a bar of soap. That's it! He even washes his face with a bar-soap. I'm like...wat da! And I've been trying to get him start with a proper skincare routine (just basic cleanser + toner + moisturizer). But he doesn't look like he cares. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It drives me nuts that he's not doing a proper daily skincare regime.

Does your boyfriend has a proper daily skincare routine? If yes, what brand is he using? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or do you think it's too much to ask from a guy?


----------



## kittykit (Sep 16, 2008)

Mine is the same! He's washing his face with the shower gel...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I offered to buy him some skin care products, he said he doesn't need them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still trying to convince him that, he needs to take care of his skin!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 16, 2008)

mine uses or should i say use to proactive. h use the neutragena face wash daily. theres no convincing him to use anything else.


----------



## addicta a MAC (Sep 16, 2008)

its funny that you mention this because mine used to be the same way. . until i tried something different on him. 

you could try one day by doing it for him ... i started  by using a cotton pad with some clean and clear astrigent or toner after he got out the shower. when i put it on him he was amazed !! at all the dirt and oil that was left on the cotton pad even after he had washed his face in the shower.(with a bar of soap!) he loved the clean and menthol type feeling on his face he's been using it ever since. 

i dont think its too much 2 ask from a guy to me its personal hygiene ... some guys might think its girlyto wear a mask and stuff but theres nothing wrong with cleanser and what not .. dont make it sound girly like this is some herbal facial cleanser enriched with vitamins and blah blah blah .. he'll be like wtf make it sound simple like this is some .. "face soap" its really good and it leaves my skin feeling sooo good you sould try it babe.. can i wash your face for ya , and maybe give em a massage with some moisturizer when your finished
lol i dunno but you sould give it a try ,i hope this helps 

 goodluck hun !


----------



## Jinni (Sep 16, 2008)

He will use some things IF: 1. I buy it for him and 2. It doesn't take a lot of extra time to use. 

Currently he's using a cleaner and a moisturizer. He has dry skin, so he doesn't like how his face feels without moisturizer. Before I bought him his current moisturizer he was using some thick, greasy stuff that took forever to absorb, but I guess he never really considered alternatives. 

... and his skin still looks much better than mine.... sigh


----------



## florabundance (Sep 16, 2008)

no, mine doesn't and he drinks and smokes, but strangely, he has the smoothest, healthiest looking skin ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 go figure.


----------



## iliang25 (Sep 16, 2008)

My DH doesn't have basic skin care until I got him the routine he need..it takes a lot of prodding and charm..LOL.  He used the MURAD acne line for a time but that did not agree much with him.  Now he uses the clinique line for men and I give him every two weeks of facials either with bliss steep clean or MURAD vit c skin infusion.


----------



## bubs (Sep 16, 2008)

I am such a nut about my skincare routine that I think he started to get curious about all the fuss and now my habits are rubbing off on him! He washes his face daily with cetaphil. And he usually uses a dermalogica or cetaphile moisturizer that has sunscreen. I think after seeing the huge difference 2 little steps can make he was hooked. It's really simple and it works for him. I'm just glad I finally got him to start using suncreen everyday!


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Nope, mine uses these wipes to clean his face but that's it. I've tried to say stuff but he just scoffs at it lol so what can i do? i have my brothers using anthony logistics though!


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 16, 2008)

If I ever get my bf to start a skincare routine, I will start a thread that is filled with me being excited that he is taking care of his skin. Its a hopeless case, he'll never do it.


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Sep 16, 2008)

My hubby uses Clinique for men facial scrub and clenser in the shower..then he tones with C4M 4.5 scruffing lotion when he gets out he usually shaves with clinique shave cream then he has Clinique M lotion as a mousterizer....he use to use my mac skincare stuff but i went out and go thim this and now he loves it!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 16, 2008)

LOL My husband has more of a routine than I DO! He didn't before we met and when we first got together though. He always had issues with his skin, although his skin hasn't really ever been THAT bad. I bought him an apricot scrub to use in the shower, plus he washes his face with Dove soap. We like to do enzyme masks, but his ABSOLUTE FAVORITE is the cucumber peel LMAO He loves to pick it off. 

Since starting to do this stuff, I haven't heard any complaining about his skin, so I guess we're doing okay!


----------



## concertina (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_LOL My husband has more of a routine than I DO!_

 
HA, mine too! But the irony is that I got him started!!


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 16, 2008)

yep my boyfriend has a skincare routine!
and its only since we've been together lol. he cleanses with face wipes and uses a face wash, he did use a toner but it broke him out, n he uses moisturiser! he used to use soap and he whinged that his skin was rubbish so i converted him!


----------



## Korms (Sep 16, 2008)

My BF doesn't have one, he just washes with soap and that's it.  His skin is pretty perfect, he doesn't need a fancy routine.  The only thing I wish he would use is a daily sunblock.


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 16, 2008)

my husband kinda got started cause he'd see all my products in the restroom. when we weren't living together yet, he'd use purpose cleanser and that's it. but now he SOMETIMES uses either my clinique facial soap or my philosophy purity soap and if he's getting a few bumps he'll use my clinique mild clarifying lotion and/or my clinique spot treatment gel. he always uses my aveeno positively radiant spf 15 lotion though. he actually thought that it's supposed to prevent him from getting a tan lol. he was disappointed that he got darker over the summer. lol weird guy. oh yeah, and he also uses st. ives apricot scrub, but hasn't touched my youthful essence by susan lucci and i'm glad cause thats ALLLL MINE hahah


----------



## alehoney (Sep 16, 2008)

My husband just washes his face with a bar of soap, he uses shaving cream when he needs it and uses Nivea in the blue tin religiously and sunblock. The man has perfect skin....


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 18, 2008)

lol, my boy loves his routine. He uses a separate face wash, oxy pads, moisturizer and does biore strips once a week, sometimes a clay mask (usually only when I do though). He dealt with acne during puberty and since then he's been obsessed with skincare. I have to drag him out of the isle!


----------



## MUALindsay (Sep 18, 2008)

YES!

I got DF started on Clinique for Men, 2 months after we met, for Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish he'd wash his face twice a day, but some won't even once, so I should be "lucky". He will only wash his face in the shower (C4M Extra Strength Face Wash) and recently he's been using Biore something-or-another for clogged pores every other day and occasionally (usually when he's going to shave) C4M Face Scrub. Most of the time (unless he's super tired or I don't remind him) he'll use his C4M 3.5 Scruffing Lotion (Toner) and M-Gel. He uses the C4M Shave Gel and Post Shave Healer sometimes, too. He's still stuck on his Gilette, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_((My ex swore the C4M Shave Cream gave him the best shave ever, lol, I started him on C4M, too.))_ He has the C4M Electic Shave prep when he uses his Electric Razor... sometiemes I'll put my Clinique Clay Mask on him... but he won't do it himself. He likes the Biore pore strips, too, but only when I put them on... he lets me get rid of his nose gunk (clogged pores), too... and I HAVE to give him a manicure, he won't even hardly file a nail... so when I hear "Honey, can you do me a favor?" I know he wants his nails cleaned, cut & filed. He's spoiled, but so am I!


----------



## caramel_geek (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_YES!

I got DF started on Clinique for Men, 2 months after we met, for Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's a great idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 probably i should get him a 'starter kit' or something for this Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what do you think of the Clinique for Men line so far?


----------



## user79 (Sep 18, 2008)

I wish my bf took better care of his skin. :-/

In the beginning he used nothing, then he was using Clearasil for a while and no moisturizer at all, so that dried out his skin. I bought him some soothing aftershave lotion (the creamy kind) and at least he is using that now, and he switched from that awful Clearasil to a better face wash. I bought him a tube of a light face lotion and some handcream, gave him an orange stick for cleaning under his nails...he hasn't really touched that stuff at all. :-/

Sometimes when his hands get really bad (he has a physically demanding job), I won't let him touch me until he cleans his nails and puts on a ton of hand lotion.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 18, 2008)

My fiance has the most amazing skin ever. He never ever gets breakouts and if he does, it's something so minute that you could barely notice it...it makes me sick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I know he uses Cetaphil cleanser & moisturizer. I use their moisturizer too and love it, but the cleanser has never done anything for me.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 18, 2008)

my boyfriend wont put soap anywhere near his face, except for on his hair.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 19, 2008)

My boyfriend has an extremely basic skincare regimen, but I'm glad he's using anything at all.

Right now I have him using Anthony for Men Algae Cleanser for dry skin, and sometimes Jack Black All Over Wash for hair, skin, and body.  And he uses Jack Black Double Duty Moisturizer w/ SPF20 and at night Cosmedicine Hydra Healer.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 21, 2008)

My guy didn't use anything until I came along lol! Now he uses a day cream (=daily moisturizer) and after shave lotion without alcohol. Plus soap and water of course. I'm glad he uses these 2 things now, I suppose I'd be pushing my luck if I got him a toner and exfoliator


----------



## ZoeKat (Sep 24, 2008)

Haha...mine uses a bar of soap in the shower and nothing else, and his skin looks so much better than mine.


----------



## Malena (Sep 24, 2008)

The only skincare my man uses is some aftershave for sensitive skin. 
I already tried to convince him that he should take better care of his skin (since so far he didn´t have the healthiest life style...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but he´s always like "I´m not gay!" 
WTF!? You don´t have to be gay to have a daily skincare routine...he always upsets me when he talks such nonsense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I´m working on it - one day he´ll give in & start doing what I tell him


----------



## Moxy (Sep 24, 2008)

Hehehe men are definitely funny about the whole "gay" thing.

This is not skin care related but my boyfriend has a kitten and it's a she. 
So i got her this gorgeous PINK sparkly collar. And his dad looked at me and said "Aww come on, i dont want a gay cat!" I said how can it be gay if it's a girl lol?!?! Last time I've looked pink for girls was allowed


----------



## Malena (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hehehe men are definitely funny about the whole "gay" thing.

This is not skin care related but my boyfriend has a kitten and it's a she. 
So i got her this gorgeous PINK sparkly collar. And his dad looked at me and said "Aww come on, i dont want a gay cat!" I said how can it be gay if it's a girl lol?!?! Last time I've looked pink for girls was allowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




That´s too funny!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 24, 2008)

lol .. basic my boyfriend uses several Mario Badescu products .. he likes taking care of his face but it started from him watching my skincare routine .. he even wants some la mer haha!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 6, 2008)

bah, no he doesn't and he has the nicest skin i've ever seen


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I brought mine the full Clinique range...Hes getting better at using it everyday and I think its helping him to wake up for his night cop shifts! Bless....

I think the body shop range is good too! I love their stuff for guys.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 15, 2008)

my husband washes his face with ponds (sometimes only water)..and he puts vaseline on his face!!!!!!!!!! yeah...his whole fam do that too!!!!


----------



## allyson (Nov 15, 2008)

Ugh, my boyfriend does nothing to his face, and he has the most perfect skin! He might get one whitehead a year, and that's it. I'm so jealous of him.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Nov 15, 2008)

my FH doesn't have a proper skincare routine... I try to help him with it but he's so damn stubborn! grr. I've bought him facewash (so he doesn't use shampoo or body wash on his face) and a face lotion with SPF... but he's gotten it into his head that the face lotion is only to be used after he shaves and he doesn't shave his face everyday... oi.


----------



## rosasola1 (Nov 15, 2008)

all i use is soap.... Dove soap... ever since I can remember and my skin is perfectly fine... by hubby uses it to even wash his hair! which I don't care too much about.. but yea... um... When I start using toner and all that stuff it actually makes me break out. It's just no good for me to use more than DOVE.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 4, 2008)

my bf uses moisterisers and even tinted ones!! then denies using the tinted one when its obvious he has a lil glow to his skin. im glad he uses them cos all skin needs moisterising! and he will b glad he did in the future when the winkles roll in lol!

and like many others his skin is a million times better than mine damnit!!! lol


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 4, 2008)

My husband has started getting into it a little bit.  He now uses a face wash instead of just soap, and he uses Aveda shave cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's cute.  He has very oily skin so he doesn't moisturize.  He will use some of my acne products when he starts to break out a little.


----------



## susannef (Dec 17, 2008)

Im trying to get my bf to use at least some sort of facial cleanser and moisturizer but its not going well at all lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine uses clean and clear to wash his face. lol in the purple tube, goes crazy without it.


----------



## April47 (Dec 17, 2008)

Dude, my bf doesn't even wash his face. He showers at night so I think he feels it gets clean enough in the shower...

He doesn't have bad skin or anything, I don't know how he gets away with it. If I didn't wash my face I would be in trouble...


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

Mine doesn`t use anything except for aftershave balm,I have bought him some face creams but he did not approved it.He just told me that I was wasting my money.


----------



## lindas1983 (Dec 19, 2008)

My boyfriend always uses a mosturiser and lip balm, think thats pretty good for a guy.


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 19, 2008)

He gets this one bottle of bodywash and use it for his body and his hair, oh and the coordinating deodorant. That's it.

I tried tricking him into using chapstick by kissing him right after I had applied it on me and he freaked out lol

And he still has much better skin then me!! Bastard


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd be surprised if my boyfriend washed his face other than in the shower lol. I think he did buy some kind of face wash a while back though. lol. It's probably for when he shaves which is probably like twice a month haha


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 20, 2008)

I can't believe some guys use shampoo to wash their face! Hahaha.

My guy just used soap (not much better!), but every now and then he'll get into my sensitive skin cleanser. And if he has dry skin I nag on him 'til he puts a little moisturiser on- though he won't use my face one, which is only $8 Nivea stuff- he insists on using body moisturiser for some reason? 

Wtf. I don't even understand that logic


----------



## GoldenGurly02 (Dec 31, 2008)

My husband doesn't even use a soap to wash his face..only uses water.  And he has a flawless face....with the very rare pimple.  Wish I could do that....


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Dec 31, 2008)

mine never used to, but i think that over the past couple of years he has begun to notice that i rarely break out because i am such a skincare freak. i bring him things home from work to try and the 2 he uses regularly are an MD formulations facewash and a BE blemish treatment. he also uses a dove moisturizer. my next goal= make him start using eye cream+ toner.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Dec 31, 2008)

my laptop really likes double posting lately. sorry.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 2, 2009)

Of course he doesn't... and his skin is perfect. I'm a slave to my skincare routine, and I still break out. I've thought about doing nothing, but I can't even imagine what my skin would look like. It's soooo unfair!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine just uses a bar of soap. if he runs out he will use dish soap, because my stuff is just to girly! I just laugh and roll my eyes. Silly boys...


----------



## Delerium (Jan 3, 2009)

After hearing my fiance complain about his skin over and over and giving him various face washes to try (he was already a face wash user when I met him - he used clean and clear), I finally convinced him to try a multi-step set.

He grumbles about the time it takes, especially on days that he shaves, but even he can't deny that his skin is looking and feeling much better.

He's using a 4-step kit from Zirh which is made specifically for men.  I buy it at Sephora.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 3, 2009)

My husband just used soap before I met him, but I convinced him to try a proper routine and liked the results so he's kept with it. He uses:

- Neutrogena Extra Gentle Cleanser
- Paula's Choice mattifying moisturiser
- Blackhead strips for nose (every few weeks)

He also enjoys the odd clay mask if I put it on for him, but he doesn't like me telling people that... Hehe.


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 3, 2009)

I bought my boyfriend a damn $20.00 facewash by Anthony Logistics For Men and he's used it ONCE in four months. He thinks it's a "girl thing" to take care of your skin. I did buy him an exfoliator and moisturizer at Molinard in Grasse, France when I was in Nice, France last fall and he LOVED IT and used it all the time. Unfortunately, it's only available in France and he won't use anything else until I can find him that exact product. Boys are so weird.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_ Boys are so weird._

 
Word.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 3, 2009)

My husband usually uses just soap but he will eventually get curious and start using whatever he sees of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but for christmas my aunt who sells Arbonne, gave him a face wash and toner and he is using it religiously so far, says he loves it!


----------

